
Downloadable Free Printable Papers - tonteldoos
https://www.printablepaper.net/
======
goerz
For people who want to make their own: a lot of these are very easy to create
in LaTeX. I made a bunch of templates a few years ago
([https://michaelgoerz.net/notes/printable-paper-with-latex-
an...](https://michaelgoerz.net/notes/printable-paper-with-latex-and-
tikz.html)) that I still regularly use in GoodNotes on the iPad.

~~~
sharmi
Great work. It does not have any watermarks. Gonna be very useful for my kid's
school work. Thank you very much.

------
orastor
The watermark on those makes this incredibly distasteful

------
softgrow
I stashed away a whole lot of (expensive) graph paper. Never used it and now
never will. I can easily do a log-log plot or log-lin plot on a spreadsheet. I
think I even have some polar paper. I can see the point for cricket scoring
paper as a way of capturing information, but for processing information, a
computer is just too darn easy.

------
dandc87ak
I was really expecting this to be a joke site that printed blank pages

------
Squonk42
ISO paper size?

